# wade fishing rockport



## erod6603 (Mar 30, 2013)

any great wade fishing spots?


----------



## wchapline (Nov 19, 2013)

If boat available, south shoreline Mud Island, south shoreline San Jose Island
Walk in at Goose Island State Park and behind the airport


----------



## erod6603 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you sir. I will give a try.


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

I second wchpaline with behind the airport....walk in and turn left in about 150 yds you should see an old broke down pier...I have caught a limit towards the end of the pier pilings...just be sure to keep an eye on Henry the local gator!!!!


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Port Bay is also another drive and walk in spot. Fishing along the road between Aransas Pass and Port A. I have done better on the south side. Starting at the channel draining on to BnR Flats and working/wading towards Aransas Pass. 

You can also rent kayaks for the day and most places will deliver and pick them up. Then you're open to too many spots to name.


----------



## Smiledoc (Apr 23, 2006)

Just looked at wading at the end of Port Bay road. Looks perfect on Google Earth. Water yesterday was very clear and you could see the grass beds from the road...and the wind was howling. But...my plan would be to walk in at the kayak launch and would either walk back along the north shoreline, walking to the East quite a way (for a SE wind) then move offshore into the grass and cast to the NW across the grass beds. OR, kayak a good distance N to get far away from the shallows, then paddle back to the East to get on the upwind side of the grass, and work it as above.

I second also the "airport park". In November, I caught 63 keeper trout, plus 5 undersized in 1 1/2 hrs just before a cold front hit. My very best outing ever. All on Mirrorlure Provokers. I was casting out to the deeper grassbeds between the shell reef and the broken down pier. Most were 19-21"s.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Smiledoc said:


> Just looked at wading at the end of Port Bay road. Looks perfect on Google Earth. Water yesterday was very clear and you could see the grass beds from the road...and the wind was howling. But...my plan would be to walk in at the kayak launch and would either walk back along the north shoreline, walking to the East quite a way (for a SE wind) then move offshore into the grass and cast to the NW across the grass beds. OR, kayak a good distance N to get far away from the shallows, then paddle back to the East to get on the upwind side of the grass, and work it as above.
> 
> I second also the "airport park". In November, I caught 63 keeper trout, plus 5 undersized in 1 1/2 hrs just before a cold front hit. My very best outing ever. All on Mirrorlure Provokers. I was casting out to the deeper grassbeds between the shell reef and the broken down pier. Most were 19-21"s.


Holy Cow! How did you do that?

63 + 5 = 68 fish in 90 minutes (1 1/2 hours). That's one fish every 1.3 minutes or a fish about every 80 seconds. Usually it takes a couple of minutes to get a 19" to 21" fish in and landed. Then you still have to get the hook out and re-cast again. Not to mention an occasional re-tie to get fresh line to the lure.

Amazing!


----------



## Smiledoc (Apr 23, 2006)

Holy Cow! is right Dick. It was one of the best descriptives of that afternoon. I did average about 1 every min and a half. I went one spell of 14 casts, 14 keeper trout, all about 19". Then I got a backlash and that screwed up my rhythm. It took 3 more casts before I was on again. It was stupidly crazy! If you are familiar with the area, people were sitting on the park bench watching this crazy fisherman keep throwing beautiful fish back in, over and over. And if I went 3 casts without a bump, I started getting very disappointed!
For the first 51, I stood in a spot no bigger than an 8' diameter circle. I did not move except for a little body umph on casting and a small dance as I grabbed the trout. Prior to that 51st, my mindset was something like this: "Wow, (once I had caught about 14), I wonder if I can catch 20?" Then I upped it to 30; then 40; then, holy ****, can I do 50???? Then I had to go one fish past the half century mark. Once the bet with myself of 51 was realized, I started working toward the old pier and caught 9 more. All were at full casts directly perpendicular to the shoreline. (Winds were out of the SE at around 13.)
I then changed to a plastic that I had caught some big reds on a few months prior. I did not want to catch any more trout. (Imagine that mindset!!!) But alas, no reds, 8 more trout then all hell broke loose as the gust front hit. Immediate wind reversal with a vengeance. 

As far as speed in getting the next cast off...I was throwing Mirrolure's pearl Provoker (looks like Bass Assassin's Bone Diamond). These baits are unbelievably durable. Get this, I only used 3 plastics for the first 60 fish-unbelievable for sure. The Bass Assassin never lasts past 3 trout, usually 2 max. I also use an 8:1.1 retrieve bait caster with braid. So I bring them in quickly, grab them by hand, unhook, and recast. Never had a deep hooking. I have a long cast and I work it quickly; shooting it out about every 45 seconds. 
The bite was so incredible. Probably 20% of the hits came within 3 sec of the bait hitting the water. Very, very often, if I missed the first hit, I would have 2 or 3 additional opportunities on the same retrieve, if I was acting like a loser and screwing up the hookset!

I had caught 19 trout that same morning in St Charles, only one of which was undersized, plus one rat red. 87 trout in one day; 68 in 1 1/2 hrs.

At 60 yrs old, I will probably never have a day like that again. But I'm telling you, every time a front blasted through Austin, I was poised to race it to the coast and attempt a repeat. But no frontal assault ever coordinated with a subsequent weekend. Dang work!

Darn sure I will be cued up for next season though!

BTW, I do have most of it on GoPro!!! Yes I do have PROOF!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Got lucky one day many years ago and was allowed to wade the shoreline in front of The Redfish Lodge. Almost all solid shell bottom and was throwing topwater on a winter day after a warm up in air temp. Caught a mess of nice trout and reds. Not a boat in sight or another wader for that matter. Wonder if they are still in business?
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Go pro or it didn't happen!


----------

